
Ask HN: What's the best way to do lighting in 2016? - jMyles
Of all the areas where project hacking has exploded lately, it seems that lighting might be the one with the most new (or at least novel) options.<p>I&#x27;m working on a school bus, but I think this question applies equally well to a stationary home or small office.<p>Here are some options I&#x27;m considering:<p>* Digital LED strips.  But what kind of micro-controller solution?  Something strong, like a Raspberry Pi?  Or something power-saving, like a NodeMCU?<p>* Analog LED strips?<p>* A propriety solution like the Hue?<p>* &quot;Traditional&quot; LED bulbs?<p>And then what of the nuances - what&#x27;s the best way to achieve suitable lighting but without too much workspace glare?
======
niftich
What are your goals? Stable illuminance (in lux) for your surfaces?

~~~
jMyles
You know, it's interesting: with all the possibilities, I'm find that I need
to rethink my goals.

Of course, at the outset, I want to be able to be comfortable at night and see
the people and things around me.

But, with the proliferation of feature-rich lighting, I'm now finding myself
looking into other goals:

* Create interesting mood configurations with color * Communicate data (such as current battery charge for the house) visually * Extenuate the features of workspaces while they are in use * Utilize geographic data to create a sort of "redshift" experience, where the temperature of lighting changes with the time and location

There are probably other goals that I don't even know I have!

